# Wiring Diagram for Genie and SWM



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram for all the connections to setup Whole Home with Deca and an OTA installation? Thinking about upgrading my existing installation, 3x HR20s and 1 UTV. Would like to have the wiring complete in advanced of calling DirecTV. Looking for Network, Power, OTA and DirecTV connections.

Thanks,
Thumperr


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

No diagram needed. is simple. two coaxes where Genie will be located (1 or DirecTV one for OTA) plus an Ethernet cable. one (or two if you want OTA) at every receiver location (excludes Genie minies as they get OTA from Genie). all cables go to a central location where 4 cables from the dish will connect to a SWM16 siwtch


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

So no cable for power inserters needed?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

thumperr said:


> So no cable for power inserters needed?


Only if you want them.

And even then there's no real need to pre-install a separate cable for a PI all the way back to a root splitter. But can add a 2 x 1 splitter locally to a main line coming into a room from the power passing port on a root splitter and connect a PI (to the power passing port on it) there.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

How exactly are you setup now? What dish and switch do you have? Do you have OTA at each location already? I assume since you have a UTV box you are not on SWM.

Assuming you are on a non-SWM dish and non-SWM switch, and you have OTA to each of your HR20s, and you are replacing all 4 receivers with the Genie + 3 clients, you are already ready to go.

The Genie server needs to have ethernet (or you need a coax hookup near an ethernet location so they can use a CCK). You only need OTA at the Genie server, meaning if you have any location that has both OTA and a handy Ethernet connection, that's where the Genie goes. All other TVs get a client. Otherwise all of the existing wiring you'd have will be suitable. DirecTV would just replace your dish with one that has a SWM LNB, a splitter can go in place of your switch, and you're in business.

The power inserter can go behind any of the TVs. It has a pass-through so it does not require it's own coax drop.


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you both. I have an HD Dish with the side car and an 8 port multi switch. I have 2 coax drops for D* ran to 4 locations. I have OTA ran to 2 of the 4 locations.

I think i want to keep the full DVR capability at all locations. in other words i don't think i want the thin clients, but i need to read a little more about them.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

thumperr said:


> Thank you both. I have an HD Dish with the side car and an 8 port multi switch. I have 2 coax drops for D* ran to 4 locations. I have OTA ran to 2 of the 4 locations.
> 
> I think i want to keep the full DVR capability at all locations. in other words i don't think i want the thin clients, but i need to read a little more about them.


the thin clients give you full DVR capability at all locations. As a matter of fact, it's better than (well, IMO) having a full DVR at each location because all of the storage is centralized.

With the thin clients it's as if the Genie server is in each room. You have the live tv pause/buffer, you have 5 tuners, you have the full playlist of everything on the Genie, and you have MRV access to any other DVRs in the house. You would also have OTA at every single TV.

A Genie can support up to 3 clients and record 5 things at a time. You'd be losing 3 total tuners by going from 4 separate DVRs to a Genie + 3 clients, but you would gain a unified playlist and full functionality at all TVs.

At any rate, except for OTA at only two locations, you have all the wiring you already need regardless. If you get a Genie + thin clients, your wiring is already beyond what you need. Only if you go with individual DVRs at each location you need to add OTA drops to the two additional locations.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank you both. I have an HD Dish with the side car and an 8 port multi switch. I have 2 coax drops for D* ran to 4 locations. I have OTA ran to 2 of the 4 locations.

I think i want to keep the full DVR capability at all locations. in other words i don't think i want the thin clients, but i need to read a little more about them.


Do you record everything you watch? 

How many people in the house, how many tvs running at onetime usually?

You may be best served with what I'd call a hybrid system. Genie, couple genie minis, and a couple of your current hr2xs. All depends on how you use your system, and why you have so many DVRs now. Are they all full to capacity usually? How many sl do you have set on each of them?

That will give us a better idea of what might be best route to go.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

